# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  إلى من الوردهــ ..

## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الوورد* 
*خطرت في بالي لعبة حلوووة معطره بالورد*

*نتخيل عندنا حديقه مليئة بالورود وكل من يدخل يقطف وردة ويعطيها احد الاعضااء* 
*اتمنى فهمتوها ..*


*أبدا أني ..*

*وردة الى شبكة الناصرة (مديرنا*


*يلا ابغى حمـآآاس* 

*اتمنى تعجبكم*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي اهديها الى 

 :rose: شبولي :rose: 

وحشتنا مشاركاته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي اليوم اهديها الى اخت عزيزة طالما افتقدتها 

فرح

----------


## ليلاس

*وردة ..*

*إهدآء لكِ يـــــــ الغآلية ..*

*[ ششذى ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي اليوم اهديها الى 
هموسه بمناسبة عودتها

----------


## آهات حنونه

اهديها الى الجميع..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهديها الى 

.........
ما ادري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفاف ..*
*مشكوورة ع التوااجد*
*دائماً نورينا هنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لبيلاس*
*مشكوورة ع الحضوور*
*والورده وصلت تسلميين عزيزتي*
*بانتظاركِ مجدداً*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آهات حنونه*
*مشكوورة خيوة ع الطله*
*دوم الاهداء والمرور* 
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي اليوم* 
*اهـــــــــــــداء الى من شرفوني هنـآآا*


*عفاف الهدى* 
*ليلآس*
*آهات حنونه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا شذوي عالوردة وصلت 

اما اني وردتي راح اتكون ل 

بحر العجائب 
اهات حنونة

لعودتها الميمونة

اهلا وسهلا فيش من يديد

 :wink:

----------


## ليلاس

*تسسسلمي ششذـآوي ع الوردة ..*

*وصلت .."!*

*وردتـــــــي لـــِ ..*

*المشرفة المتألقة // فـــــــرح ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي مو لأحد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهدي الوردة الى*
*روح وريحان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الصبح اهديها الى 

عاشق 280

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي اليوم راح اهديها ملاك الورد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أهدي الوردة الى* 
 :rose: 

*دمعه على السطور ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-11-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي اهديها 
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
شذاااااااااااااااااااااااوي :amuse:

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-23-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكووورة عفاف ع الوورده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهدي وردتي اليوم* 

*لـ همس الصمت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي اليوم بصراحة 

اشتهيتها لنفسي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهدي وردتي اليوم* 

*الى سويت ماجيك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليوم مو حابه الورد اصلا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي اليوم الى موالية حيدر :)

*

----------


## ليلاس

*وردتــــــــي :)*

*MooNy ......*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى* 

*وردة محمدية*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-30-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

* وردة لــــــــــ  رنيم الحب ..*

----------

رنيم الحب (02-10-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى دمعة على السطور


*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-11-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة الى* 

*صفاء الروح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي الى شفايف وردية 

واتمنى لها زيارة موفقة ومباركة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي اليوم الى من رحلوو واتركو وراهم.......... (بقايا قلب)
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وروردي انثرها على قبور الغوآلي* 

*أبي وأمي  ...]*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي لأم الليل 

اليوم بتروح الحج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ورودي اغلفها بحبي ألى جميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ... *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي أهديهاآ لـ سويت ماجيك*

*وحشتتتتني*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههه حلوة المووضوع مرة عجبني :)


اهدي وردتي الي قطوعة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي ... الى اخي... وشكرا له...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي اليوم اهديها الى ... اممممم* 


*دمعة طفله يتيمه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي .. له..

----------


## التوبي

وردتي لأمي المرحومه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي اليوم اهديها لخدام الحسين 
عليهم بالعافية الخدمة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اهديها لصديقتي الغالية في كندا...

الله يوفقها

----------


## التوبي

*الى قبر أمي يرحما الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهدي وردتي الى كل الا يحبوني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اهديها الى الاخ.. والانسان ... الطيب..

----------


## التوبي

*الورده لمن في القلب وجده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي اليوم....... الى من رسم البسمه على شفتي والبهجه على قلبي 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لمن احب...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

............... إلـي طبعاً خخخ

----------


## التوبي

الوردة لمن في القلب وجــّده

ومـن يـراني يزيـــد سعـدّه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى صاحبة القلب الحنون ’ربي لا يحرمني منها

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* وردتي للمـآمـآ*

----------


## التوبي

*الورد لوجه الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لمن غمرني بالسعادهـ ............!*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لقصيدتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للناجحين

----------


## التوبي

ا*حتاج لمجهر للقراءه* 
*وردتي لاحبتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي لــ من أحب ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ورودي وحبي وهيامي الى من هم سر الوجود (ع)*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي هي لمن يقدرني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لكل من يسكن قلبي*

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة كتاب الجودة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي اهديها لــــــ نفسي ..بحاجه اان استنشق عطرها واستشعر رقتها وجمال ملمسها 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله استلمت وردتي امس 
من الوردات الي كانوا على السباج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*واهديت وردتي لشفايف وردية زرعناها بالأمس امام منزلنا اليديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن حال القدر بيني وبينهم!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى حبيبي*
**

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

موضضوع ج‘ـدـاً رآئع ,,
يسسلمو ششذـآآوي ,,
وردتي آهديهـآ لـ قبر خ‘ـآلتي ,,

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن تسمعُ صرختي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لمن هجرني
*

----------


## التوبي

*الورد لمن هو غائب بعدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لك من يرسم البسمه على شفتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لم يسمع ويقراء خواطري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى صديقتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن لحروفي يشتري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لكل احبتي 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي لمن غااااااااااااااب عن عيني وتغطى با الترااااااب ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وردتي للمـآآمـآ ..~ *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ابي ورد ولا راح اهدي احد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :weird:  :huh: 

عليك يا علي سترك يا ررررررررررب

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي الى كل القلوووووووب الصافيه البيضاء..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى حبيبي ..*

 :rose:

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي محتارة في يـــدّي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي البيوم اهديها الى ريلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي الى عمو ابو سلطان..~((افتقدنك عمو ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لكل الغياب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أضعها ذكرى لمن يراها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليوم عندي باقة ورد مو بس وردة وحده 
لحبايبي في الشبكة 
واقول لكم بتوحشوني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى صاحب العصر والزمان* عجل الله فرجه الشريف ... ارفع اسمى ايات التهاني 

((*بمولد النبي محمد* (ص) 


الى
*مراجعنا الكرام...اولأمة الإسلامية و* جميع الموالين* عام.. واعضاء المنتدى خاص* 
((بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف ..وحوائج مقضيه جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي ..* 

*انثرها على قبر أمي وأبوي* 
*بالمولد النبوي الشريف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
وردتي لمن يرتاح القلب لها ويحن لرؤياها ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لصاحب شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

وردتي لها .................
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي نسيتها في جيبي ودبلت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي اهديها نفسي *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي لمن جرحني غيابهم ...

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لطفلةجالسة تنتظرُ الباص للذهاب للروضة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي حق لي يجي بعدي ....

----------


## التوبي

*مشكورة  أختي*

*وأنا وردتي لأستاذي العزيز الذي علمني الخرابيش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي اهديها نفسي... خاطري استنشق انفاسها !*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أهديها طيور الصباح المغردة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى ماما الله يعطيها العافية

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لحبيبتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي الى احباب الله ((الاطفال

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لعمتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى ولد أختي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي باحتفظ بها اليوم*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

وردتي لـ اختي 
و
صديقتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي الى حلم فتاة
واقول ليها الف الحمد لله عالسلامة

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها على منضدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
وردتي الى أخوي .......  (( التوبي ))
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*شكراً على هذه اللعبة
وردتي اهديها 
الى
اختي 
((دمعه على السطور))
(( ورنيم الحب))
لأني افتقدهما هالأيام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى حبيبي قلبي وغناتي فديته ((اخووووووووووووووي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
وردتي دبلت بيدي ولازلت استنشق عطر  اانفاسها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي مازلت صغيرة في الشجرة أنتظرها حتى تكبر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتين بيدي’’ اهديهم صديققاتي بمناسبة خطوبتهم :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لسه في المحل محتاره اعطيها من

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي ماهي مثل باقي الورود ...*

*وردتي اهديها...لمن جرحني ((....................*


*



* 
* 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي* 

*الى من سكن الفؤاد*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها تحت مخدتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي الى الماما 
واقول لها 
احبش ماما 
اتعبتي من اجلي كثيرا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لأخوتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي  تحكي غربتي  لديرتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ...الا ضايق خلقهم اليوم ولاني داريه وش السبب ! 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لكل من يسعى لرقي الشبكة :inlove:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي  الى فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
محتارهـ فيها 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي تعزف لحن حزني (لي ...

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لشبكة الناصرة بمناسبة عيد ميلادها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للأخ التوبي
والأخت خربشات ذاكرة

----------


## التوبي

*يعني الوردة أنقسمت نصفين 

لأنها وردة وحدة 

على العموم مشكورة الأخت عفاف

إذاً نتبادل الورود خــدي وردتي 

تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-17-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى شهداء البحريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ...*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لحضرتي هذا المساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى ...الا زعلوني وراحو 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الورد متعودة قي مكتبي متشردة

من ينظرها بتعجبه

بس مو مثلي متعذبه

ومن كلماتي بتاعتبه

وردتي محتاره تشاهد باب الحارة مثل الجارة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ااخوي شمعة ونور هالبيت الله يخليهم لي ثنينهم ولا يحرمني منهم
*

----------


## التوبي

*الورده نهديها بعد العوده*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى ((........))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي الى الشعب الأبي الصامد
الى الشعب البحريني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي لمن احبني ........خر*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أخليها في أيدي لمن يمر يأخدها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لنفسي  *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي تحتضر ....*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى اامي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردي إلى الشاعر الذي أنوي زيارته*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي (.......)*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي خدها اليوم لاني غداً أحتاجها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي تحمل معاني جميله لهم (( .............*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي سوف أضعها على عتبة الباب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي في يدي محتاره  ...*

----------


## التوبي

*الرده للمشرفه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي قرب وسـآدتي  ،،،*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها في سيارتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ااحلى تؤامتين ..

*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لجدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ااغلى ناسي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي وردتي وردتي أضعها في كأس ماء 

و أنظر لها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي لشبل الطفوف حسين 
وعنيدة
لعودتهم المباركة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياعمري عليها عنيده ...اني بعد وردتي اليوم الى عنيده ..واقول لليها ااشتاقناااا لش 
*

----------


## التوبي

*اليوم ما ذهبت للحديقه ما عندي ورد أقدمها هذيه لأحد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لشبل الطفوف
حسين
على موضوعه الي حبيته بقوة
موضوع راق لي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى (( بنت خالي* 




*وهذي الى ((شهداء البحرين  والجرحا...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى عفاف :)
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-21-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا ورودة غناتي 
خوش وردة الي اهديتيني اياها 
محتفظة فيها في قلبي :in_love:

----------

ورده محمديه (03-23-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

وردتي للغالية على قلبي 
الي كلما قدمت اليها اظل مقصرة 
وردتي للي اعشقها ولن انساها ابدا
وردتني لمن حملتني في بطنها 
وسهرت تعاني الام حملي
وردتي لمن سهرت الليالي في تربيتي
وردتي لمن احسنت تربيتي 
واوصلتني الى بيت زوجي 
وردتي لمن تعجز الكلمات في وصفها 
وردتي للماما في عيد الأم
وفي كل يوم
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي اليوم لي ارسمها ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي لأختي والى مرت ولد اختي 
ولدوا مع بعض في المستشفى 
وحده جابت 
فاطمة والثاني حسن
الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

حمد الله على سلامتهم عفاف
وقرة عينك
ويتربى بعزهم ماجاهم

وردتي اذبلها رحيل جدتي

----------


## التوبي

*ويتربى بعزهم ماجاهم

وردتي لشاعر ديرتي الذي خرج من المستشفي

بعد نجاح العمليه التى إجريت لهُ

ومازال على سريرهِ في بيته

دعائي لهُ وللمؤمنين والمُؤمنات

بالشفاء
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمكم جميع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عفاف الهدى.. الف مبروك وحمد الله على سلامتهم* 
*ويتربى بعزهم* 
*التوبي .. الحمد لله على السلامة شاعركم و الف لا بأس عليه واخر السوء ان شاء الله*



*.................*


*وردتي الى من اودهم* 


**

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-23-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أزين بها صفحتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لي... احتضنها وواستشعر رقتها ونعومة ملمسها وواستنشق عطرها 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولا في ورد ولا شي بعد

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

وردتي لحامي عقيدتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ورددتي لمن يشاركوني اانفاسي........
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لعيد ميلادي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لا زالت بحديقة قلبي ...لم يحن وقت قطفها بعد!~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لسهرتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لاآآآحبتي ..
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى احباب الله ((الاطفال ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لهم ...........
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي عنوان قصيدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي مرسومه على وسادتي ااستنشق عبيرها كل مساءً وصباح 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لقبرها بمناسب عيد الأم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى ((علــــــــي))*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى أمي ...>ربي ييشافيها ويخليها لينا ولا يحرمنا منها ومن حنانها يارب
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي اليوم للمسجد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انثر وردي بــ دروب احبتي ........~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لأختي الصغيرة

الساكنه خارج الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي ذابلهـ ما بهديها ااحد بدفنها بقلبي 

*

----------


## التوبي

وردتي أضعها في الثلاجه عن الغبار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي .........لها~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أعطيتها صديقي عند ما أحضرتهُ من باص الجامعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الى ماما 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي  سأضعها في أحدي قصائدي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى نفسي حتى أستشعر بلطفها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى خاطرتي لتي لم تكتمل ........*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لصاحب موضوع عبر عن نبض آحآسيسك .!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لقلبي ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لديرتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لأخوتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها على غترتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لأحبتي 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى عمي الله لا يحرمنا منه وعقبال ما اشوفه* *معرس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
:)   <~~ يارب 


وردتي لكل الاشخاص الا  يفتقدهـم قلبي 


*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لشهداء الغزة و الكرامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لهــــ.....
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لعيد الأم الام الام أعني لقـــ ب ر ه ا*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي احطها في كاس ماي وااشرب منه هههههه 
*

----------


## التوبي

* ههههه قلتها من قبل

وردتي من البارحه في الثلاجه عن الدبلان*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماعنــــــــــــــــــــــدي ورده اليوم ......*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وردتي ليي لح‘ـآلي   :toung:  ,,

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي ااحتاجها اليوم بشدهـ ~ ستبقى لي!
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي سوف أخدها معي أثناء زيارتي لزميلي الشاعر المريض
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ااخوييي بمناسبة عيد ميلادهـ
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للفراش الفاطمي لتلبيتها الدعوه امس :amuse:

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (04-01-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لشبكة الناصرة  لانهُ وضع أول رد لي على موضوع من مواضيعي
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي انتظرها تتفتح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي سأنثرها من بعيد على قبركِ أمُي *

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها قدامي أنظر لها كل حيت و حين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي ستبقى بصحبتي هذا المساء~!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لكل من أهداني وردة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لمن تربع في قلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لم ااقطفها بعد
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

... الى وردة حياتي...

----------


## التوبي

وردتي لشعب البحرين الباسل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لمن احب ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي سأخدها معي لصلاة الجعمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لــــــــ خشمي   هههههههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي وضعتها شعار في الأميل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردة رغم الصعوبات


أجمل لغات العالم هي لغة الورودلغة الورود هي لغة رومانسيةتكشف مافي الصدور من حب وشوق والوردة الحمراء واحدة تغني عن باقة كاملة من الورودوليست الوردة نفسها من تعبر على هذا بل ايضاً اوراقهاواشواكهافالاوراق هي الامل والاشواك هي الخطرفلكم مني وردة رغم كل الصعوبات الموجودة بالحياةوهنا اوجز لكم معاني ودلالات للوردةقديماً استخدمت النساء الورود كنوع من الزينةفاذا وضعت المرأه الوردة فوق قلبها فهي بهذا تريد القول



(انا احب) 




وعندما تزين شعرها بوردة فهذا يدل على الحذر والاحتراس واذا وجدت المرأة وهي تضع في معصمها
فهذا رمز للصداقة او للذكرى
والورود معاني ودلالات ورده منها 



: 




اللون الاحمر: انا اعد الايام الى ان نتقابل مره ثانية




*




اللون الأحمر الداكن: انا افتقدك كثيراً




*

اللون الاصفر: انت شمس في حياتي واغار عليك ..




*




اللون الوردي: انا اعشقك واوعدك بالصدق




*




اللون الابيض: انا اؤمن بعفتك وطهارتك
  




*

اللون البرتقالي: انا صديقك المخلص والوفي




*

اللون البنفسجي: اتمنى لك كل السعاده والتوفيق




*

اللون الازرق: سابقى الى جانبك حتى الموت




*








اما اعداد الورود فلها دلالات اخرى منها




:




* 

الوردة الوحيدة: انت كل شئ لي




*

الوردتان: دعنا نسافر مع بعضنا البعض




* 




خمس وردات: سافعل اي شئ تطلبه




*

ست وردات: انا اشك في كلمتك




*

سبع وردات: انا احبك




* 

ثمان وردات: انا مخلص لك حتى الموت




* 




تسع وردات: اريد ان اكون وحدي معك




* 

عشر وردات: هل تريد الزواج بي؟

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (04-01-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردت  ي   تناث ر ت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. له.. لاني وردته..<< تحلم,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لشفايف وردية 
واقول اليها 
الله يرحم جدش ويسكنه فسيح الجنات

----------


## التوبي

وردتي من ما أهديت وردة لأمي وما أنسى جدتي أهديها رضاء لاأمي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لقلبه المرهف
*

----------


## التوبي

ودرنا من الشجر يقطف وردنا

ومن يومين ماكو شي عدنا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لمن يفقتدهم قلبي ..ويحن لرؤياهم
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردها 

تروح ومن تجي أنا أردها

وردة من الصديق أنا أردها ( أريدها)

ولو روحي تفارق من يردها

ثلاث وردات للغالي هديه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي +قلبي فدوه لعيون كل اللي ااحبهم 
*

----------


## التوبي

أريد أقطف مع الطيبين وردات (الورد)
وسوألي إنجليزي إقول وير دات (إين ذلك)
وأصلي كل يوم خمس وردات (خمس أوقات )
أريد الحلو بس يضحك إلـيـــّي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى عاشقين الورد  ...*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-02-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى أخوي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي تزين صفحتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  وردتي خاطري ااشمها 

*

----------


## التوبي

وردتيوردتي
في مزهرتيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى اسرتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي تبقى على  الطاوله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لصديقتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للشعراء اللذين جلستُ معهم هذا المساء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي لمن انتظرهم  غـــــــــــــــــــدا ....*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للسيد ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي ساضعها تحت وسادتي  
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي تبقى في الشجرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي في ايدي  :rose: محتارة اعطيها من :unsure:

----------


## التوبي

*هههه نجعلها نبادل تدكاري كالأعلام في المباريات خد وعطي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  وردتي الى انين القلب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي وضعتها هلى شاشة الكمبيوتر ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  وردتي في حديقتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة  وردة على غلاف دفتري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  وردتي الى من يشتاقهم قلبي
*

----------


## التوبي

*كالعاده الوردة معتادة

إلى أصحاب السعادة هم القادة أعني السادة*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  هنيئاً لهم شرف السيادهـ..

وردتي لهم اايضاً
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشكوره ورده محمديه على الورده ..*

*واني بعد وردتي الى صديقتي السيده .. وهنيئاً لهم شرف السياده*

----------


## التوبي

*وردة للأخوان والأخوات الأعضاء البحرنين الغائبين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  وردتي لمن ااحب 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لمن يهنيني  بالليلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لمن ااحب 

*

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة لصاحبة المناسبة
وكل عام وتعيشوها في خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لمن ااحب 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى (( حبي عترة محمد ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لهـ... ))
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ورده اهديها الى اخت افتقدها
دمعه على السطور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى اخوي
*

----------


## التوبي

*شجرة الورد اليوم ما طلعت لي زردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي....
 للفراش الفاطمي بمناسبة عيد ميلادها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لوّنت بها قصيدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى الا يحبوني خخخ
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عندي باقتين ورد :niceday: 

الأولى اهديها لزوجي الغالي بمناسبة عيد زواجنا  :inlove: 

والثانية  
للفروشة بمناسبة عيد ميلادها  :grin: 

العام الماضي ما قصرت في عرسي   
والسنة  ما بنقصر معاها ان شاء الله :niceday:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى عفاف وواقول لليها عساهاعشره دايمه ..والسنه وكل سنه تحتفلي بهالمناسبه يارب
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-06-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*باقة ورد الى (( عفاف الهدى ..و لللفراش الفاطمي*

*وسنه حلو ه عليكم ياررررررررررررب* 


**

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-06-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أضع وردتي مع وردكم

وأنا والله لا يمكن أردكم

وفي الجنه يوم ألقاكم أريدكم

أخدوا وردتي وسمحوا إليــّــا*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-06-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وروده 
انونه
التوبي
تسلموا لي  :nosweat: 
يا اعز اخوان 
الله يخليكم ليي :in_love: 
 :hopemy:

----------

ورده محمديه (04-06-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لهمسة الم
بمناسبة عيد ميلادها :rolleyes:

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أخدوها مع وردكم  مرة وحدة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. لمن يذكرني..في غيابي... لكم

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي هنا لمن يمر يأخدها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى احباب الله الاطفال ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي ااني كمان الى همسة الم بمناسبة عيد ميلادها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمسجد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي لك من يسعد قلبي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الردة صرفتها لمن طلبها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي اضعها على سجادتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها مع الوردة القديمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لهم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لملفي الشخصي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى ااخوي ربي لا يحرمني منه الحنون
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أرسلتها وتم إستلامها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي ساحتفظ بها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لجاري العريس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي ساضعها تحت وسادتي 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي سرقت مني

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي طرحتها في محل سجدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي للي بعدي !؟

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمدرس الذي رجع لوظيفته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي الى من يشتاقهم قلبي

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي من امس و تنثرت اوراقها على الارض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي لمن لهم بالقلب مكانه

----------


## رنيم الحب

سأُهدي وردتي إلى .. 
(دمعـــــــة على السطور :rose: ) ..~
لتُعبر عن مدى أفتقآآدي لهـــــــــآآ .. 
أشتآآقُكِ أُخية ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى مناجاة الصابرين 

*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لسيدتي الحواراء زينب (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي لسيدتي فاطمة الزهراء واهنئها بمولودتها المباركه ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي نام صاحبها الان خليها لبكرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن يستلذو بكسر خاطري!*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها في يدي

ساعة في نومي أبتدي

و أقول لعيناي يالله أهجدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي احتاجها ..ساحتضنها لتسكن روعي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وردتي أهديها لكل من ساندني في الحياة

----------


## التوبي

*للعضو قطرة عطاء

لانه اعطاني تهنئه بالمولد الشريف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


عندي وردتين اليوم 
الاولى للأخ قطرة عطاء 
والثانيه لسيد..
وواشكرهم على التهنئه

وكل عام وانتم نواصر اان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي .. ساعطيها له.. مع انه اعتاد ان يدوسها..

----------


## التوبي

*من السهر أشوف اللمبه وردة

مثل سكران حالي صار و أردا

صرت نايم بدون مخدة و ردا

وبعض الناس قام يحضك عليــا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي تنتظر من ياخخذها.. في فيض القلم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي إلى من سكن الفؤاد ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى شذى الزهراء ..وواقول ليها لا مافيه شي من الا في بالك*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للشاعر الي فاز بافضل قصيدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ااحبتي المتجمعين الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن أعطاني الهديه ورافقني للبوابه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* وردتي الى المريضه :(*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي الى صاحبتي هدى العفاف واقول لها وحشتيني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي لمن احبهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*وردني سوف أحملها معي لزميلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي الى ااهلي

----------


## التوبي

*وردة
أمي ما تحب شيله ولا ردا

وحالي صار مثل فحام وأردا

يقولن خـــد للمكتوب وأرده

مالي حاجته أسمح إليــّا
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى القلوب البيضاء الصافيه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي لمن كسرو خاطري!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي لمن غاب عن عيني ...................*

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي لمن تستطيع ااسعاد قلبي ؟!!!!!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لمن اهدتني بالامس وردة... وردة حياتي...

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي الى احبتي

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لاخر شهيد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*“وردة واحدة لا تكفي أني بتمنى أهديكي حديقة ورد”(( امـــــــــــي الحبيبه))
*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن ردوها عن مسجد أبيها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"وردتي لمن اتحدث معهم الان*

----------


## التوبي

*انتهى فصل الربيع والورد  قليل ما عندي وردة اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"وردتي الى صغيرتي كوثر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي لما سعدني وجودهم اليوم وان كان فيه زعل ...*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي في سوف أضعها في مخباي العلوي حتى أشم رائحتها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى نرجسي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لسيدتي هذه الليله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن ذهبو  الى النوم وتركوني وحيده ...*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي مع شمعه في هذه الليله لام الحسن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورودي وايد اليوم 
باقة من الورود لأصحاب الكساء مواساة لهم بوفاة الزهراء عليها السلام
باقتين لأختي وريلها لسلامة حسوني
وردة خاصة للماما واقول لها قرت عينش بعودة حفيدش

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للصغير حسون بعد الشفاء*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا ومشكور اخوووك 
من ذوقك 
بعد ما نشف دمنا داكو جا بالسلامة 
الله يخليه وتوه الجمعه كمل الأربعين 
الله يخليه وانشوفه معرس

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*8*
*8*
*8*
*8* 

*يارررررررررررررررب  ..*

*............*


*وردتي الى احباب الله ...*

**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لك عفاف وواقولك قرة الاعين بعودة حسون سالم الله يخليه ويبلغكم فيه*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للخطيب الذي أبكاني على الزهراء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا’ بعدي ....؟!*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

يسلموو

وردتي إلى كل من ذكرني..!

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمعرس حتى اصور معاه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماعندي ورده اليوم .........*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى من آشتاق الى حضنهم الدآفىء*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمشاهدين للموضوع  هنا

مع الوردة و تحية
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لهم ~~> الا زعلنا من بعض وتراضينا ..*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي مع القصيدة لزميلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن يأتي بعدي؟؟؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*يكفي حصلتُ على وردة في هذا الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لأحبتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هادي باقتي 
لكل من اراد وردة فليأخذ

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن وهبني وردة

ينكسر خاطرة لو اردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن افرحني خبر نقلهم ..*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أزين بها غلاف دفتر خرابيشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى شذى الزهراء*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أضعها على قبر الشباب

الذي أرتبطت ذكرى وفاة بوفاة الزهراء (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من يسعد القلب للقياهم .........*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورودي لحبايب قلبي

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لأطفال شقيقتنا الجارة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لاحلى اعضاء.. لكم

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي اهديها يتيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردي الى احبتي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن يا ترى !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى سيدتي ام البنين عليها السلاام*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي وردتي للغياب بسبب قسوة الظروف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ااخوي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ووده للبرئ النايم جنبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صغيرتي كوثر الا واحشتني بالقوه*

----------


## همسة ألم

ورده لورده محمدية :embarrest:

----------

ورده محمديه (04-22-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمنتدى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي ليي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي للغاليه همسة الم ...وااقول ليها شكرا على الاهداء الحلو :)*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لبنت أختي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى احباب قلبي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى خالتي أنين*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لأبن خالتي بمناسبة الزواج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صديقتي.. دمعة طفله يتيمه*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لقطرة عطاء المختفي عن الأنظار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردي الى صديقاتي الا شابكين كلهم معي مسن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لهمسة الم الحمد لله على سلامتها

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن تعجبهُ عبارتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا جنبي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي باخدها مع في موعدي للممرضه ههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههه قويه* 


*وردتي الى عفاف ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ليه قويه ما تخالف بدويه

كل شي عادي عربيه

تعتبر هذي هديه

عندنا تصبح قضيه

عندهم بدل الأحسان

تكون هي جزّيـــــه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يؤ!!*


*وردتي الى من افرحني تواجدهم بالامس....*

----------


## همسة ألم

وردتي 
لعفاف وربي يسسسلمك 
وردتي لوردهـ 
وأيضا لأخي التوبي 

وورده  للدمعه الغاليه

----------

ورده محمديه (04-24-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-24-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اختي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن إجتمعنا الليله لاجله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ورودي الى اخواني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للسيدة الي شابكة معي مسن حاليا

----------


## التوبي

*اليوم لن اقطف وردتي سأتركها في الوردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي للبعدي..*

----------


## التوبي

*خير الله من الصباح  هدواء الناس

وتوزيع ورد قبل أنتهاء البرد 

وردتي لمن يوزع الورد حتى توزع مع الورد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ماما*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لصديقتي.. المغتربة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وردتي .. لـ أمي البَعيدة ~

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لكل واحد أو وحدة سعيدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردي الى صديقتي وبناتها حور ونور..وما انسى جود كمان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي إلى اختي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي صارت في موضوع ودي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي تحت مخدتي ريحتها منتشره بكل الغرفه*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي صغيرة هذه المرة تفشل لو أهديها أحد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اخوي الكبير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لبتولتنا الحلوة  واقول ليها عيد ميلاد سعيد

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي أعطيها الأخت عفاف توديها مع وردتها إلى بنتهم*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-27-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صديقتي المريضه ..الله يشافيها يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*وردتي لـٍ بنت خآإلي ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

الى ذلك الوهج الذي دعاني اليه فلم تسعفني الايام للتلبية بين يديه لاني لم اخيط احرام حجي 

لذا اهديه وردة بنفسجية برائحة النرجس العذب 

ارجو تقبل قطر نداها .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من افتقدتني...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي بقلب كبير.. 

اهديها الى كل من يسكن قلبي..

الى كل كبير.. في عيني قبل قلبي..

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي باخدها معي للحفل هذه الليله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشتاق انا للورد مشتاقه اشمه*
*مشتاق انا للورد مشتاق اضمه *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باقة ورد احملها معاي اليوم الى صاحباتي في الغدى الجماعي

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة لمن يستحق الوردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن انتظر منهم مكالمة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي الى من بودي افديهم بروحي..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي تحتضر  ......*

----------


## التوبي

*دابت ورود و وردتي حيه

مليت أنا من الروحه و الجيّه

وردتي لشبكه الناصرة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي احملها معاي لحميي في المستشفى* 
*واقول اله شفا وعافية* 
*ما عليك شر*

----------


## التوبي

*الله يشافي من لهم صار مرضان

يشفيه ربي بجاه طه العدنان

أرسل له الورده إذا كان أمكان

*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لصاحب هذا اليوم..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ناس مشتاقه ليهم وايييييييد*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للأثنين اللذان سلما من الأربعة في حادث أمس الذي أودى بحياة 2 من قريتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي الان اقدمها لأم العريس وزجته الذي اعتقل من بيته بلا ذنب يوم امس

----------


## التوبي

*ورد المهموم أصبح مثل شم السموم

جالس عدل بس قالوا قوم

هذه الحياة كل شي تغير حتى الصلاة

لم يبقى شي فيها عدل لا تقولو صوم

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من حاولو اضحكي اليوم*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي من دون حكي

خايف عليّ تشتكي

ورده أقدمها الصبح

و أما العصر ما عندي شي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى طيبة القلب ...*

----------


## التوبي

*من دون ورد تقدير على كل الجهود

أكتب شعر أرثي الجدود

أردي تعودت الصدود 

طبعي كذا أنور الشرود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من سيلبون  دعوتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي ستذهب لهم الرياض بكره ...*

----------


## التوبي

*الورد لابن الخاله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي الي يبيها يجي ياخذها

----------


## التوبي

*ههههه اوكيه 

وردتي لجميع الاعضاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي عندهم ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لوردتي الغالية .. مريضة اليوم...

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ماعندي ورد...بس خاطري في ورده :(*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ورودة غناتي اتفضلي الورده ولا اتخليها في بالش*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-01-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي سلمتها من عصر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا معاي بالمسن*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي تبقى في يدي

من غير حكي

وما أشتكي لاني ذكي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا متزاعله معاهم*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي مبرتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اخوتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لحميي الله يشافيه ويطلع بالسلامة

----------


## ورده محمديه

وردتي الى ماما

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة

 أهدكم قبل الشردة

الدنيا صارت دفشه

والحياة والله عفسه

وكل يوم أحصّل رفسه

 في عيوني شوفي خفسه

و أوراقي هم متكفسه
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي للوردة... الحمد لله برت..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ردتي قطعتها ...ونثرته بين يديهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا جالسين معاي*

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة 

تتنتف عن الهرجه

أهديها بعد القعدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صديقتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لــــــــــي~*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي اليوم خوش وردة
لونها حمرا مثل للردا
تنهدى للي يوفي
في ذا  الزمان و صون عهدة
كل شي صاير شعر 
أدري أدري بس شعري بدون الجودة
لانه خالي من الوزن 
من قرا شعر يكح كح كنه شارب له تتن
نرجع ونذكر الوردة أحتفظ بها في غرشه
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي اليوم سأبقيها لي...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى القاطعين*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للغائبين من يومين أن شاء الله خير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. وودي... لكم ..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

وانا بعد
وردتي لكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردتي الى الا كلمتهم الحين وقفلت مااعرفت ااكلم من الازعاج الا عدهم خخخ 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى احباب قلبي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماعندي ورد..افتقرهـ وبشدهـ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. لكم احبتي... جمعة مباركة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*8*
*8*
*8*
*علينا وعليك خيتوه* 

*...........*
**


*اثر وردتي  فوق قبر احبابي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي ساضعها على قبررالبتول..ولكن اين قبرك سيدتي؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لجدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي تحت مخدتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مو ورده وحده اليوم باااااااااااااااااقه ورد* 

*واقول ليهم سنه طيبه عليكم وكل انت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه* 

*وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد* 


**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورداتي لكل من افتقدني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من افتقدهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي ... للأحبة الذين لا اتمكن من لقيلهم..

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صديقتي...*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لعمتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لـ من يزف لي الاخبار السعيده*

----------


## التوبي

*ورد خليها بعدين نعسان أخخخ تثاوب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي للجماعة... محسوبين تأخير اليوم...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى ............................*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي لحميي الحمد لله عالسلامة*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لهُ ولا لغيره وأخر السوء عليكم يالله يستاهل وردتين

وردة كل عين  ببركة الأمام الحسين*

----------


## همسة ألم

وردتي لصديقتــــي فطوم

----------


## التوبي

*يكفي وردتين*

----------


## همسة ألم

*ذبلت وردتي وماتت*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى احباب قلبي في صفوى ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا سهرانه معاهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لبنت حميي .. والله يقوم خطيبها بالسلامة ويتم زواجهم بوكته..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى ..قلب زينب الصبور*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن يركب سيارتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى شذى الزهراء*

----------


## التوبي

*اعلق العين اليمين  و خد وردة

وردتي لي لاني أغمضت عيوني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردي وحبي ...> الى حبايب قلبي الا جالسين معاي ..ربي لا يحرمني منهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى احباب قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى صديقتي الا واحشتني موت ..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لمولاتي ام البنين عليها السلام.. مأجورين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي سأضعها على قبر سيدتي اام البنين صاحبة القبر المهدوم*

----------


## التوبي

*مردة 

نسيت موضوع الوردة

الوردة لحالي إللي صاير أردى

واليوم يمكن ما عنده*

----------


## همسة ألم

وردتي لأخي الأصغر

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لأم شبر*

----------


## hassan1411

*وردتان الى من يستحقها و يقدرها* 

*و هما اثنان*

*الاب و الام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لوردة المنتدى وردة محمدية

----------

ورده محمديه (05-18-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن يوزعون الورد على الجيران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الغاليه الا اهدتني احلى واجمل ورده ..مناجاة*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي مع طبختي لام البنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي لـ عزيز الروح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي تحتضر ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن يستحقها ........؟*

----------


## التوبي

*خد الوردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى من ينتظرهم قلبي !!*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي متل كل جمعه للمسجد بتوفيق الرب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لنفسي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للمنتدى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن حرموني طعم الراحه*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي تبقى عندي في الثلاجه لغدٍ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي ااحتضنها ووانام*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لعمتي*

----------


## hassan1411

الوردة الى من احبني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي اليوم الى صاحب الزماااااااااااان ...عج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى عواميه صفوانيه*

*اشتقنا لشششش هنآ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

:embarrest: 
 :embarrest: 
 :embarrest: 
تسلمييييي يا وررده ..~ 
اجمل ورده بالكوون من غاليه لغاليه 
ربي لا يحرمك من غواليك يارب 

اخجلتي تواضعنا يا حبابه  :embarrest: 

اتمنى لك التوفيق دوووماً يااارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابي الورود كلها اليي

----------


## hassan1411

الوردة اليوم الى امممممممم


اهديها الى الا بعدي

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة أهديها أبو علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى المشغولين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي يبغاها ياخذها

----------


## hassan1411

يسلمووو عفاف



الوردة اليوم الى 


كل من علم حرفا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*أرفع أسمى آيات التهاني والتبريك الى مقام صاحب العصر والزمان (عج ) والى المراجع 
العظام بمناسبة مولد الزهراء عليها السلام ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*الوردة اليوم* 



*الى* 




*كل الاعضاء بمناسبة المولد الشرف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اني كمان وردتي الى جميع الاعضاء بمناسبة المولد ..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي وودي لكم.. وحشتوني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي مو الى احد اليوم ... عناد ونحاسه <<*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي اليوم للعروسه

العضوه نور

وأتمني إليها السرور

و أقول لها عود و بخور

الله يتمم لك بخير
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن يتفننو بجرحي ويستأنسو ضيقي .......*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لكم.. جميعا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:rose: * الى ولد اخووووووووي*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للعروسه نور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لي...*

----------


## التوبي

*كل يوم أحتار بوردتي
أضيع حكي
أهون عليـــّا من المشي
شاي لو عصير إذا تبغي شي
جاوب لا لا تختشي
حتى الكلام سموه حكي
لكن يهون من البكي
أستاذ خسارة مو ذكي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وردتي الى من طال اانتظارهم ..وقرة عيناييي  برؤياهم


*

----------


## التوبي

*ودرتي غاليه لي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اليتيمه :(*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى ((احباب قلبي ....*

----------


## همسة ألم

للأسف .. كنت آود إهدائها 
لكنها كانت ذابله ف خجلت من 
أهُديها

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للأخ أبو طارق*

----------


## همسة ألم

لمن آحببته بعمق ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي ... لأبو طارق.. واقوله الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يستاهل اابو طارق ...وردتي له كمان ’نور المنتدى برجوعه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي للعنود عنيدة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

**


*مو ورده سلة ورد الى العم ابو طاااارق اقول له ((الحمد لله على سلامتك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي اليوم ذبلانة مثلي...

----------


## التوبي

*كل يوم تدبل الوردة
من زمن معروف عهدة 
بس أقول اليوم وردي
للذي عــاود الرجعة
تحياتي 
 لــ   الاخ nispiro  
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عندي 3 وردات 
لعنيدة الحمد لله على سلامتها
لبابا ابو طارق ما يشوف شر
لأبو زين عودة محموده ومشكور عالخدمة

----------


## hassan1411

*ما عندي ورداة الى احد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الغاليه عنيده* 
*والى عموو ابو طارق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*  الى امي ..*

----------


## hassan1411

*وردتي ال من احبني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي اهديها لجدي... واقوله الحمد لله على سلامته..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى الا شرفوووو ااخيراً*

----------


## أموله

:\ وردتيً للي بيقوموا يذاكروا وبيحلوا عدل بالامتحانات ~

----------


## hassan1411

*و الا ما عليه اختبارات* 




*ما اوزع وردات قلت اليكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردتي للي يستاهلها*

----------


## hassan1411

*لا وردة و لا قردة*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههه<<<~~~

وردتي لسيده ..*

----------


## أموله

وردِتي لي :\ < رفع معنويات

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لمن ظلمني..<< الله يسامحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفر وردتي ابغاها

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لاخوي... اللي سلاني وواساني..<< يعرف نفسه

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*وردتي إلى من شارك معي في حملة الصلوات وحملة الاسغفار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماعندي ورد عفر الى ااحد <<النفسيه خايسه اليوم لا عتب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي للي قبلي... وردة ولا يهمش.. مؤازرة..

----------

ورده محمديه (06-12-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*


الى جميع الاعضاء بمناسبة الليه المولد الشريف .. ومتباركين

وحوائج مقضيه 

ونسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمناجاة بمناسبة المولد*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي محتاره فيها اعطيها من :rolleyes:

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لــ أبو طارق الذي عاود الأختفاء

ندعـو له بالصحة و العافية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. تركتها في اشمس عفر..

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمولد جدي
إنها فرصه ما تعـّدي
وما فيها تحدي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي لأخوتي واخواتي في شبكتنا الغالية 
بمناسبة المولد 
متباركين متهنيين جميعا

----------


## أموله

وردتيً لكلِ الاعضإء

----------


## hassan1411

_



الوردة الى الا بعدي يستاهل_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكرا >حتى لو كنت الشخص الغير متوقع خخ

وردتي لجميع الاعضاء بمناسبة المولد ...*

----------


## hassan1411

_



و من قال اتوقع احد 





تستاهلي وردة محمدية بعد_

----------

ورده محمديه (06-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لسيده..*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي سوف تكون معي الأن في مشواري
باي للجميع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*و**ردتي محتاره بها في يدي ...*

----------


## hassan1411

_



لا تحتاري و لا شي اعطيها احد






وردتي الى من اغلاني_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لكل من يهتم لأمري ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*و**ردتي حق لي زعلانين  علي اليوم *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لصديقتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للأخت ورده محمدية

----------

ورده محمديه (06-18-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي للفقير لربه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.. ارسلها مع الرياح.. الى مولاتي زينب عليها السلام

----------


## أموله

وردِتي لمناجاة الصإبرين + انين القلب + اخ حسن + ورده محمديه

----------

ورده محمديه (06-18-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اموله*

----------

أموله (06-23-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اصلا ابي ورده

----------


## التوبي

*تفضلو خدوا لكم على وردة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غناتي عفاف لك مني احلى وردة يسلم راسك 


يسلمو اخوي التوبي اخدنا لينا ..
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-24-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*الوردة  لعروس المنتدى الأخت

**نسيم الذكريات بمناسبة زواجها
**
هذا الأسبوع ما ورد في مقالاتها
**
أقول لها ألف مبروك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مبروك للعروسة..

بس وردتي لبنتي... اشجعها قبل العملية... دعواتكم

----------


## التوبي

*يا من أسمهُ دواء وذكرهُ شفاء
شافي كل مريض بحق مريض
كربلاء بحق الصلاة على محمدٍ وآله
وردتي لها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى بنوتة مناجاة و اقول سلامات ؟! وماعليها شر ان شاء الله*

----------


## أموله

> *وردتي الى اموله*




يإبعددِ وردة قلبيً >~  :embarrest:  
تسسسسسلميً ياغناتيُ  ~

----------

ورده محمديه (06-23-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_




ما اوزع وردات 



_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ا**لى احباب قلبي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي  ســ ابعثها مع حبايب قلبي الى ضريح السيده زينب عليها السلاام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بلا ورد بلا بيض

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لمن اشتاقهم وهم معـــــــي !!~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لكم جميعا

واسألكم براءة الذمة

----------


## أموله

وردِتيُ لكم جميعكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي ازهرت في شقتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى ( امي و ابوي ...

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي الى شيعة علي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*


وردتي البارحه عطيتها من يستحقها ....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي.<< ليش حد عطاني ورد

وردة لكم جميعا..<< تقاسموها من غير ما تنتفوها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي لآحلى نواصر * *~~>وحشتوني*

----------


## أموله

وردِتي لوردهِ محمديه . عاشقة المستحيل . والخالهَ ^_^
الحمد لله على السلامه ورده

----------

ورده محمديه (07-31-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لكم احبتي
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أموله

المهديَ المنتظر عجل اللهم فرجه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وردتي الى احباب الله الاطفال ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي له !* *~ الحمدلله على سلامته واخر السوء ان شاء الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
وردتي 

الى الغآلي (الحمدلله ع السسسلآمه*

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن وحشتهم في غيبتي 
يمكن ما أحد درى عنك عبت لو ما غبت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى اخينا التوبي .. ونقوله نورت الشبكه برجوعك 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي باحتفظ فيها الى ليلة الجمعة ليلة العقد~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي اضعها فوق ضريح الامام علي عليه السلام 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي محتاره فيها ماادري اعطيها من؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*<> 
كثرت الورد و قلت الجهود
ونحتار ماذا نكتب في الردود
سأضع الوردة للمارة كلهم*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (08-26-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ح**ق ابووووي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي بمناسبة العيد  لمن يأتي بعدي~*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يسسسلمو يآ احلى وردة صآرت لي وردتش *ـ*


وردتي الى من أهدتني في العيد وردة 
(وردة محمدية ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (09-04-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكرا حبيبتي 

وردتي الى عروس المنتدى*

----------


## hassan1411

*



وردتي لمن يستحقها و يقدرها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي الى عفاف ...>>واحشتني وايييييد المختفيه!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي الى من يفهمني ...


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احم احم 
عندي كم وردة 
وحده الى عروستنا الغالية .........شذى
وحده الى الغالية .............وردة محمدية 
باقة الى ..................كل من اشتاق ليي

كاني جيت ......غيابي تحكمه صحتي
دعواتكم

----------

ورده محمديه (09-11-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

*


الله يعطيش الصحة و العافية



وردتي الى الا في بالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الا يبغاها يأخدها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ا**لى احباب الله الاطفال....*

----------


## التوبي

*خمس ورود توزع على من سأل عني 
مع التحية*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* الكل من يمر هنا ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*

يسلمووووو انين 




الى من سهر لراحتي و رباني قليلة في حقها وردة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ل**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي   *  :cocksure:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي يبيها ياخذها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الى انين*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى كل الي احبهم في المنتدى

----------


## التوبي

*وردتي لمن لم ينساني هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردتي بيدي....... لمن انتظرهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي للغياب الي حضروا :victorious:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي بين صفحات دفتري تشاركني ألمي........

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وردتي لمن تذكرني في غيابي..<< لانمحد طرش لي مسج ..اهئ اهئ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

واحده على قبر اخي والثانيه على قبر ابنه اختي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي أضعها على قبر والديَ مكتوب عليهآ بدموع عيني آشتقت لك يا أبوي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي محطوطه الي يباغاه ياخذها لا يستحي

----------


## التوبي

*جيت متعـني و أغـنّـي
خوفتي يخـدوها عني
صار لي ساعة مستني
والشعر يقولون فني
سوف أضع وردتي مكانها هنا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وردتي على الماي لي عندها بس عطشانه ..!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردتي الى حبيبي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردتي ليكم كلكم بمناسبة زواج النور من النور

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (01-17-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في غرفتـــــــــي ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الى من يحبني ...*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

وردة للجميع بمناسبة المولد ..اسقوها بعطر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ،،

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (03-02-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_لمن غابوا عن_ العين ..~

----------

